# THE CUT STARTS HERE: READ ONLY!: STATS: Hilary (nikegurl)



## nikegurl (Jan 6, 2003)

Weight:  144 lb  

Skinfolds:  19.4%

PEC             11
AB               17
THIGH         13
TRI              16
SUBSCAP     11
SI                16
AX                 8


Measurements:

CHEST  36.5
WAIST  28
HIPS     38 (YUCK!)
ARM     12
THIGH  21.5
CALF    14


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 6, 2003)

See the skinfold info post by w8....and welcome back.

I will remove this later! 

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 7, 2003)

got the skinfolds done last night....can't say that i liked the numbers (or what I found when I took out my tapemeasure and scale) but this is where i'm starting from.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 21, 2003)

weight down 1 lb.  (143 lb)

waist down 1/2 inch to 27.5

no other changes.  can't complain since i've been cheating.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Update Please?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 4, 2003)

weight's back up to 144 (same as at start)

Measurements:

CHEST 36.5
WAIST 27.5
HIPS 37.5 (Still YUCK!)
ARM 12.5
THIGH 21.5
CALF 14


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 5, 2003)

my waist and hips lost a bit.  not much but i can't complain since i've done a crappy job on this cut so far.  but i did see this morning that the pair of jeans i had considered too tight to wear (i got in them but they were very tight on) aren't anymore.  so that's somehing.  wearing them today and they're not tight at all.

i've still wasted time and messed up - but i guess i've improved some anyway.  (but could have should have been more)


----------

